
80% of my Asian friends took this extra math class as kids: any other ideas? - lwc123
http://www.lunchboxmoms.com/boston/rd-1368/kumon---andover.html
======
tokenadult
Kumon is not too bad. (Disclaimer: my sister-in-law in Taiwan used to be a
Kumon teacher there, back before when I had children.) Some of the stronger
students in the supplemental math program I teach are Kumon alumni.

But there are plenty of other good math programs. I use ALEKS regularly for
all of my children,

<http://www.aleks.com/>

there is also EPGY,

<http://epgy.stanford.edu/>

and especially there is Art of Problem Solving,

<http://www.artofproblemsolving.com/index.php>?

with its vibrant online community and very challenging online courses.

And of course Khan Academy

<http://www.khanacademy.org/>

is free to users (supported by foundations) and still developing. And there
are local math circle programs

<http://www.mathcircles.org/>

and supplemental class programs like mine.

So Kumon is good, and perhaps helpful for your family, but it is not strictly
necessary.

------
craigmc
Presumably Khan Academy is a major alternative these days...

------
ekm
Aops is the best

